# pinázio



## magdala

Bom dia!
Preciso de saber a tradução para o espanhol da palavra "*pinázio*" sempre num contexto de arquitectura: este é o texto: "..._onde a utilização de “*pinázios*” nos cunhais, cantarias de pedra e cobertura de telha, “ acusam uma expressão de estilo tradicionalista.."_
_Obrigada_


----------



## Vanda

Gente boa que não sabe o que é pinázio no português como eu:


> Cada uma das fasquias que nos caixilhos das portas e janelas seguram e separam os vidros.
> 2.     Cada uma das peças de cantaria que ladeiam as chaminés de uma cozinha.
> 3.     Cada uma das tábuas verticais que amparam a horizontal, onde assentam os pés, no degrau de uma escada.


----------



## willy2008

magdala said:


> Bom dia!
> Preciso de saber a tradução para o espanhol da palavra "*pinázio*" sempre num contexto de arquitectura: este é o texto: "..._onde a utilização de “*pinázios*” nos cunhais, cantarias de pedra e cobertura de telha, “ acusam uma expressão de estilo tradicionalista.."_
> _Obrigada_


 Me parece que podrian ser *marcos* en el caso de las ventanas.


----------



## magdala

willy2008 said:


> Me parece que podrian ser *marcos* en el caso de las ventanas.


Obrigada Willy, mas deve haver um termo mais abrangente.


----------



## andre luis

Mainel
*mainel* espanhol - Alemão - espanhol


----------



## magdala

André, por aquilo que estive a indagar a tradução para mainel não me parece ser a mais exacta, ainda que se aproxime bastante. 
De qualquer forma agradeço a ajuda. Continuarei à procura...


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Gente boa que não sabe o que é pinázio no português como eu:


 
[/quote]
Cada uma das fasquias que nos caixilhos das portas e janelas seguram e separam os vidros. = Bastidor
2. Cada uma das peças de cantaria que ladeiam as chaminés de uma cozinha. ¿Lajotas? = Plaqueta
3. Cada uma das tábuas verticais que amparam a horizontal, onde assentam os pés, no degrau de uma escada.= Tabica [/quote]
__________________


----------



## andre luis

Diccionario de tecnología ferroviaria: Glosario de términos ... - Resultado da Pesquisa de livros do Google
Neste outro traz "montante" com tradução para pinázio.
Depois poste aqui a solução encontrada.
Abraços.


----------



## magdala

Depois de viajar pela internet durante dias a fio, os termos mais próximos que encontrei a "pinázio" foram *junquillo*, *bocel*,  *listel* o *listón*. Mas não sei a qual corresponde... 
o pinázio corresponde a aquela peça vertical, de cantaria , que divide a janela lá de cima da torre em duas, como se pode ver na torre do Castelo de Bragança, na seguinte página http://viajar.clix.pt/fotos.php?id=413&lg=es.


----------



## magdala

andre luis said:


> Diccionario de tecnología ferroviaria: Glosario de términos ... - Resultado da Pesquisa de livros do Google
> Neste outro traz "montante" com tradução para pinázio.
> Depois poste aqui a solução encontrada.
> Abraços.


André o que eu procuro é outro tipo de *pinázio.* Acho que em breve vou ficar_* pinaziada*_ se não descubro o que procuro_*...*_


----------



## magdala

Cada uma das fasquias que nos caixilhos das portas e janelas seguram e separam os vidros. = Bastidor

Mangato, foi esta palavra (bastidor) que me ajudou a avançar na pesquisa, mas continuo com dúvidas...


----------



## Mangato

magdala said:


> Cada uma das *fasquias* que nos caixilhos das portas e janelas seguram e separam os vidros. = Bastidor
> 
> Mangato, foi esta palavra (bastidor) que me ajudou a avançar na pesquisa, mas continuo com dúvidas...


 
En el caso de esos listoncitos que fijan los cristales al bastidor se conocen como *junquillos*


----------



## andre luis

http://www.boliviaarquitectura.com/diccionario/diccionario%20P.html
Neste dicionário de arquitetura tem as definições de Mainel e outros...
Em inglês seria Mullion  Imagens


----------



## Carfer

O Dicionário da Porto Editora traduz *pinázio* por
1. *bastidor* - pieza de madera que separa los cristales de una ventana
2. _(arquit.)_ *montante* (división de una ventana)

Por sua vez o DRAE define montante como 
*6. *m._ Arq._ Listón o columna pequeña que divide el vano de una ventana.

Até aqui, parece que estou a chover no molhado e só o escrevo porque pode ser útil a alguém que saiba mais disto que eu.

Há, contudo, um pormenor que me chamou a atenção: a janela da torre de menagem do castelo de Bragança cuja foto a Magdala juntou é gótica e creio (não tenho nada a certeza) que o que ela refere se chama frontão, em espanhol *frontón,* definido no DRAE como

*6. *m._ Arq._ Remate triangular de una fachada o de un pórtico. Se coloca también encima de puertas y ventanas.

Poderá pinázio ser sinónimo de frontón?


----------



## magdala

Hola chicos!
vaya lío con el dichoso pinázio eh? Hablé con el autor del texto original y me ha sugerido que intente descubrirlo a través del italiano (pinazzio) idioma en el que por lo visto también se estila mucho este término.
Por otro lado ninguna de las definiciones del diccionario portugués, que amablemente Vanda nos aporta al inicio de este hilo, se aplica en el texto. Ni el que yo presenté en la foto del castillo. Este pinazio en causa, existe de piedra, en las cuñas del tejado y ayuda a prolongarlo. 
Bueno pediré ayuda al foro italiano. Si lo descubro os aviso. Mil gracias a todos.


----------



## Mangato

No es más que una especulación, pero ¿no será *pináculo?*


----------



## andre luis

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainel
Parteluz ou Mainel,novamente.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arquitectura_g%C3%B3tica
Aqui fala sobre :
Ventanas y vidrieras


----------



## Vanda

Só que pináculo seria a mesma coisa no espanhol.

Para acompanharmos
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1103775


----------



## magdala

Mangato said:


> No es más que una especulación, pero ¿no será *pináculo?*


 



andre luis said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainel
> Parteluz ou Mainel,novamente.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arquitectura_gótica
> Aqui fala sobre :
> Ventanas y vidrieras


 
Ambas apuestas ( pináculo y parteluz) son muy verosímiles. He enviado un mail al autor con vuestros enlaces. Espero respuesta. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## magdala

Mangato said:


> No es más que una especulación, pero ¿no será *pináculo?*


 
Buenos días a todos!
Acabo de recibir la respuesta del autor. No sé si ha habido apuestas mientras tanto en este foro , pero después de releer el contexto , y de comparar las fotos de los distintos enlaces enviados, el autor se decantó por *pináculo*. Según él, es la designación más aproximada. Asi que mangato enhorabuena por tu sexto sentido felino!

Se terminó "*el misterio del pinázio*"l (alguien se atrevería a escribir un libro policiaco bajo este título? es una broma ) 

Un fuerte agradecimiento y saludo a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Magda, só escrevendo uma novela sobre este pináculo! Por que o cara não colocou logo a palavra pináculo em espanhol, conforme já tínhamos discutido acima? Fala sério!


----------



## andre luis

Vanda said:


> Magda, só escrevendo uma novela sobre este pináculo! Por que o cara não colocou logo a palavra pináculo em espanhol, conforme já tínhamos discutido acima? Fala sério!


Vanda, isso é muito comum,não? Os tradutores corrigindo "falhas" no original...mas,também na área jurídica quando resolvem chamar tudo (apelação,agravo,embargo,etc) de recurso é outro banzé;isso daria muito pano pra manga.


----------



## magdala

É verdade, Vanda e Luis André. 
Acontece que só quando surgiu toda esta "parafernalia" e eu lhe enviei estes sites para ele comparar, é que o autor se lembrou de rever o texto (que por sua vez se tratava de uma citação de outro arquitecto do tempo do "Estado Novo", já falecido) e percebeu que o termo não tinha sido bem aplicado. Então resolveu adaptá-lo. Por isso esta confusão toda! mas olha, serviu para aprender um _pouquinho_ mais sobre arquitectura, não?
bj


----------

